

The Future of UI design - adam1davis
http://adamldavis.com/post/25846679843/the-future-of-ui-design

======
agracey
I have not yet used Kinect; would it be possible to build this type of UI
using the Kinect (or similar) Hardware?

------
WTPayne
Love it!

